# Xbox Live increasing in price



## Megamannt125 (Aug 30, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5625516/xbox-live-price-increase-coming-november-1


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol, saw this on 4chan like 30 minutes ago. Good thing I don't have an Xbox.


----------



## David (Aug 30, 2010)

its 10 bucks more dude, thats not really anything. :S the amount of entertainment live provides, its still worth it.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> its 10 bucks more dude, thats not really anything. :S the amount of entertainment live provides, its still worth it.


Yeah, I was looking over the numbers and it's a tiny increase. Nothing _too_ bad.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

xbox live : $10 up.

psn plus: I forget.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 30, 2010)

Why does Microsoft make you pay for online anyway?
Sony and Nintendo don't, so...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Why does Microsoft make you pay for online anyway?
> Sony and Nintendo don't, so...


as I said in the last post, there's a psn plus account thing you can buy/pay for, but the psn by itself is free.

and I think the psn plus thing is just for special avatars, and some free/discounted psn store games.. something like that, i believe.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 30, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Why does Microsoft make you pay for online anyway?
> Sony and Nintendo don't, so...


Why do you think Micro$oft does it? They want money, but with that... the money they get, they put towards making XBL better.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2010)

For someone who hates the 360 you sure the hell do a lotta research on it.. _straaaange._


For people complaining why you have to pay; chat channels.


----------



## Zex (Aug 30, 2010)

good thing I didn't get one


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSN's taken a long time to get to where it's at, and even now, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that XBL is a bit more fleshed-out when you have the paid/gold/wtv account.

psn is how the ps2 used to handle online, but a bit more supportive, making friends lists actually work/exist, mainly.  lol @ that.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I mean. It can go to making the xbox experience so much better.






See?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I mean. It can go to making the xbox experience so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf is he playing...a sonic racing game......


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I mean. It can go to making the xbox experience so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this game makes me want an xbox so bad, I think my kidneys just gave out.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well even if you're joking that's Kinect. To be honjest as of now for me it's


40% Win 60% Fail


----------



## Conor (Aug 30, 2010)

Really not concerned, not that big of an increase.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aw poor live users.  I am glad I chose PC first


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Aw poor live users.  I am glad I chose PC first


...Blu-ray isn't a reason to say PS3 is good.

Say it has the best exclusives.  = P

(At least that be my reasoning.)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2010)

This is why Playstation owns


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...whut?

he said PC, as in computer, not ps3.  lolhuh

playstation is alright.. it's just expensive as *censored.3.0* to begin with.  and as I already said, the PSN isn't nearly as fleshed out as XBL, I'm assuming.  anyone care to back this up with stats?


----------



## Pear (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't mind, it's a tiny fractional increase. Besides they've got promotions 90% of the time, so you rarely pay that much.
My guess is their hiking the price because they're releasing a bunch of updates this fall when Kinect releases. For example, the quality of voice chat will be much improved. They've got some more unannounced things coming too, so it's kinda like the new Xbox Live experience again, but in a more dumbed down form.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2010)

Catguy said:
			
		

> This is why Playstation owns


That's a pretty lame reason.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He edited his OG post that would make your post invalid also making mine invalid.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't follow you.

you saying you should've edited your own post, and that he said ps3 in place of pc originally?

ogawd.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in his OG post he was talking about Wii, PS3, and PC then he edited it to be only about PC. 

I'm confused as to why you're confused.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2010)

Makes me want one, now. I'm excited. Can't you tell by my lack of exclamation marks?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because I didn't see his original post, saying what you said.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it said Not a quote rough memory...





			
				Sporge said:
			
		

> Wii has it's ___(<---- Can't remember) and Ps3 has it's Blu-ray



Something around those lines...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks.

still, even with the price hike, XBL offers more than PSN/most online services do.  steam is kickass, though.  until it *censored.3.0*s up.  which is erry day.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 30, 2010)

It's worth it. Plus I don't mind paying for it, it's not a lot at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm fine with my free online on the PSN. Hasn't failed yet, so why worry?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'm fine with my free online on the PSN. Hasn't failed yet, so why worry?


Want Comparison:

PS3 > XBOX360


----------



## VantagE (Aug 30, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
This lol.

I have had no issues with my FREE PSN...


----------



## David (Aug 30, 2010)

PSN isn't that bad, but Xbox Live out does it by far. I don't remember ever seeing such features like cross game chat,cross game invites, or a party system. plus online, not many people have mics, and also, the ps home button, menu thing cant be compared to the xbox guide.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> PSN isn't that bad, but Xbox Live out does it by far. I don't remember ever seeing such features like cross game chat,cross game invites, or a party system. plus online, not many people have mics, and also, the ps home button, menu thing cant be compared to the xbox guide.


can't be compared, because? (ps3's home menu vs xbox's home menu)

why would you need cross game invites on a console?  reason I say this is because of discs.  hence, changing them.

there's a message system or something on the psn, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that there's voice chat, but I don't know about group voice chat/chat

but if you're really in it for games.. why would you need that?

psn is the right price if you want to play games online.

xbl is the right price if you don't mind paying extra for the connection features.

or something like that.

also, very funny comparison, bro.  /sarcasm.   edit: <----  @ bacon boy/mr phoenix

as per microphones, that's more or less a moot point, unless every xbox is sold with mics, and everyone uses them.  that's more or less the same wherever you go, online gaming-wise.


----------



## Riri (Aug 31, 2010)

I know PSN has some sort of voice chat, but I've never used it or even really looked at it. It does have a live text chat that allows more than two users, but due to my lack of friends on PSN  I rarely use that either.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Aug 31, 2010)

when i get more money im getting a PS3.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Riri said:
			
		

> I know PSN has some sort of voice chat, but I've never used it or even really looked at it. It does have a live text chat that allows more than two users, but due to my lack of friends on PSN  I rarely use that either.


basically everything I could have said, said for me.

cheers.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> PSN isn't that bad, but Xbox Live out does it by far. I don't remember ever seeing such features like cross game chat,cross game invites, or a party system. plus online, not many people have mics, and also, the ps home button, menu thing cant be compared to the xbox guide.


STEEAAM

has all you could need plus good prices and free online 


(Also I did edit my post, like literally a second after posting, I just didn't like the sentence after reading it in my head, it came out wrong.)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

OldSteam>XBL>NewSteam>PSN


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a note on that, the steam profile/friends is only available if you have purchased a game.

I don't think it matters, which.. but it does matter that you own a game.  not sure about gifting.

steam/pc isn't quite ps3 vs xbox.. so i wasn't going to touch that one. 

@ garrett, what's the difference, other than a few customization settings being non-existent, and a new skin/larger memory usage?


----------



## David (Aug 31, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, now Steam is something you can compare to XBL. It does everything live does, and it's free.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just over-all liked the old look, and use. I suppose I'm just baaawing.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.  yes you are.

I liked the old look immensely, and I miss a few of the features/options, but it's more or less the same steam, and nothing to sneeze at, since it's free with any game.

we got tabbed chat.  *censored.3.0* year.


----------



## Pear (Aug 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used both thoroughly, and honestly think the 360's is better.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reasons?

curious as to what XBL does extra


----------



## Marcus (Aug 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> PSN isn't that bad, but Xbox Live out does it by far. I don't remember ever seeing such features like cross game chat,cross game invites, or a party system. plus online, not many people have mics, and also, the ps home button, menu thing cant be compared to the xbox guide.


Meh cross game chat, you mean with a mic? I guess thats ok, but I play my PS3 to play games, not to chat with people so I wouldn't use it anyway.

And cross game invites, that's just a fancy term for taking the disk out, putting another one in and getting an invite from your friend.

All in all, Microsoft tries to justify its yearly fee with loads of crap/pointless features that people wouldn't use if it was free.

And also, I find the PS3 menu sooooo much simpler than the XBOX one, and two of my friends who have both say they prefer the PS3 one so...


----------



## David (Aug 31, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross game chat is great, i use it all the time to talk to friends who are playing other games, and it makes it much easier to set up a party on call of duty or something.  and cross gme invites are great, from my experience with call of duty online on ps3, you could only invite people to play if they were playing the same game.

and no one would use it if it was free?? yeah right, tons of ps3 owners have been wanting the features xbox has.


----------



## David (Aug 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting. I haven'y used both thoroughly, but i know theyre both pretty similar. btw, did you get cod4? saw you playing it awhile ago. we gotta play that sometime, freakin love that game.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facebook integration.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 31, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Catguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an idiotic reason seeing as Xbox Live is much greater than PS3's online.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last I checked, they could send you invites to join their game or party if they're playing MW2 and say I'm playing BF:BC2. 

The only thing I've read that most PS3 guys want is Cross Game Chat, nothing else.


----------



## Riri (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm still not sure what cross-game chat is. Anyone mind explaining?


----------



## Pear (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cross-game chat, parties, more people have mics, better matchmaking, less cheating/hacking.

@RiRi- It's where I can be playing Halo 3, another guy can be playing MW2, another can be watching a movie, and we can all talk. Parties can get pretty massive, I've been in one with around 15 people before.

@David-Sounds good, it's got really good multiplayer, way better than MW2's. I'm still a really low level though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Riri said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure what cross-game chat is. Anyone mind explaining?


Say I'm playing MW2 and my friend Ben is playing CoD world at war we can talk together.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 31, 2010)

That's one thing that Xbox can do and PS3 can't. Atleast i think so.  But, i think Microsoft is a cheap, money making company. I have both, 'cept i play xbox more because all of my friends have it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm there is cross game chat in steam... no parties, but not sure why you need them, there are groups though to keep an entire bunch of people informed if you were say in a clan or something.

Somehow I doubt that more people really have mics...  and even if true having a mic is a coin toss as to whether it is good or bad.

matchmaking?  I am happy to say that that is an entirely game dependent mechanism.  some games you find your own server to choose, which personally I like, but in others say let for dead, yeah it is more random.  But my point is it was something left up to the game maker not the system itself which allows for flexibility, I honestly assumed that is what the xbox did too...

Cheating/hacking?  I would like to know how you could possibly know which has less.  I have never run into a scenario in TF2 where I thought someone was cheating.... I think this is an entirely false claim


----------



## Marcus (Aug 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same CoD game as in Demolition and TDM? If so, your having problems that are unusual, I've done that many times and its worked fine.

PS3 users may want those features, but I don't think they would spend


----------



## David (Aug 31, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt hacking more common on xbox because of jtags...
also i dont see any diffrence between psn and xbl's speed


----------



## Marcus (Aug 31, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd because there is no difference, speed is based on your internet.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure PSN can do cross game invites... 
I've gotten one or two for uncharted 2 before... (I think)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

With PS3 you're paying for eye-candy.

360 you're paying for features.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 31, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, soo i dont see why people say Xbox is faster


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> With PS3 you're paying for eye-candy.
> 
> 360 you're paying for features.


i lol'd very hard.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Simmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what a fanboy would say.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 31, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just butthurt because you're probably a sony fanboy that wishes he has a 360.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Simmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um no. I never said anything bad about xbox. I have an xbox, wii, and ps3, so im not a fanboy. i just dont understand why people dont like psn


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Simmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too.

but I lol'd because psn is free, and because both the systems are a piece of *censored.2.0* to look at, compared to the in-game quality/graphics.

;D

and on the topic of being a sony fanboy, I'm curious, does the xbox support 3d tv output/have 3d games?

oh hi, gran turismo 5.  i didn't see you come in, since it's taken you 5+ years to get here.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 3D for xbox yet, microsoft still hasn't found a way to charge people extra for that, therefor, xbox doesn't get it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to know.

not that anyone within reason will have the money to shell out for a nice 3dtv, ps3, and still be able to pay the bills.

but in another decade, BAM we ready.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

PS3 has 3D, since when, or is it "being developed?"


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> PS3 has 3D, since when, or is it "being developed?"


it's being supported by like, 3-4 games I think?

gran turismo 5 is the only one I definitely know by name.  apparently there's enough space on the disc to fit a standard copy and a 3d copy.

oh god i am the car.

also, killzone 3, if i'm not mistaken.

e3, bro.  watch it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> PS3 has 3D, since when, or is it "being developed?"


they'e had it since around e3


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Simmer said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yupp.

was patched into a handful of games/the system, IIRC


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Why anyone would ever wanna play a 3D FPS is way beyond me... scary *censored.2.0* bro.

Q: So you can play in 3D now? already?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Why anyone would ever wanna play a 3D FPS is way beyond me... scary *censored.2.0* bro.


grenade on your couch, brb respawning.

3d racing is gonna be FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-

if/when i can find a 3dtv to play on.

which i think is the biggest problem with 3dtv's.  finding/buying one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Why anyone would ever wanna play a 3D FPS is way beyond me... scary *censored.2.0* bro.
> 
> Q: So you can play in 3D now? already?


At least then you can say you know what it feels like to be in a war zone. Though I don't imagine sleeping soundly for weeks after that type of experience. 

And yeah, there's a few titles that were patched that allow you to play the game in 3D. If I remember correctly, I think Sony was having some sort of promotion where you get three free PSN titles that support 3D if you buy their 3DTV or something like that.



Cross game invites are there now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it'd be THAT jarring.. and not nearly as bad/harsh as the real thing..

it's just visual, it isn't, say, blowing dust at you, raining on you, hitting you with debris.. and 3d can still only go so far, really.

this generation under me/next generation is gonna be *censored.3.0*ed though, walking around with 3dtv's asplodin in their faces constantly.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4-D


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unrealistic hopes and dreams for televisions.

unless they pull some matrix *censored.2.0* on us.

then god help us.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 31, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ready for a TV that bends space and time.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 31, 2010)

IGN told me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> IGN told me.


Cool. Mega told me.


----------



## Princess (Aug 31, 2010)

It's not too bad.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol at fanboyism.  .  Honestly I got a PS3 though, just because A it had gone down in price, B is a bluray player/dvd player/cd player/able to play stuff from computer player,   and C had some games exclusive I really wanted to play like little big planet and infamous.

I already had internet fps games from my pc and I was happy with that.


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 1, 2010)

I tried one of the 3D TVs in a Sony store a few weeks. It was a cool effect but it didn't blow me away or anything. The price did, though.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

On the topic of 3D, don't bother with it, Holograms are the future. I read in a newspaper, about 3 weeks ago,(don't ask for link) that they just made a huge breakthrough with holographic images.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> On the topic of 3D, don't bother with it, Holograms are the future. I read in a newspaper, about 3 weeks ago,(don't ask for ]You're right, hologram type things are what they wanna turn theatres into in the near future. theyre gonna have a round theatre with the hologram thing in the middle.
> 
> Source: people in the film industry I know.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I tried one of the 3D TVs in a Sony store a few weeks. It was a cool effect but it didn't blow me away or anything. The price did, though.


this.

also, I doubt we'll see in our lifetime holograms being a widely-accepted form of anything.  niche/high class/expensive, maybe, just barely, but I don't think that a whole business will change their buildings dramatically just to accommodate one innovation.

awesome job naming names btw, david. reliable source is reliable.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't see how people can defend this. No matter how good Xbox live is, there's no excuse to spend 60 dollars for it when you can play online for free on PSN, and even the Wii. You could buy a new game with that money.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see how people can defend this. No matter how good Xbox live is, there's no excuse to spend 60 dollars for it when you can play online for free on PSN, and even the Wii. You could buy a new game with that money.


Well xbox started at 50 dollars, and the price remained constant oblivious to inflation, so...
PSN, despite being free, isn't as good a xbox, and wii doesn't even count.


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see how people can defend this. No matter how good Xbox live is, there's no excuse to spend 60 dollars for it when you can play online for free on PSN, and even the Wii. You could buy a new game with that money.


It might be easy for you to say, since you're favorite game is LoZ: completely single player. For me, and a lot of other people though, I spend 90% of my video game time online.


----------



## David (Sep 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, once and awhile, I'll get into a single player mood for a month or two, but most of the time I like to play online. Just cause I can pick it up and put it down so easily before work/school and stuff, and I still have tons of fun.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see how people can defend this. No matter how good Xbox live is, there's no excuse to spend 60 dollars for it when you can play online for free on PSN, and even the Wii. You could buy a new game with that money.


Wii's online sucks some serious balls.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay then mega, you want to complain about paying $60 for a year of Live.
Well, for that 60, you're getting to play online, use of Last.fm, Facebook, Twitter, Zune, Netflix (for the US).
But that's not what I really wanted to talk about, which in fact was Playstation Plus...
Sure, you get a nice discount on the odd game you buy, however... that discount is what you just payed for.
Now, if you were to buy _alot_ of games, then you'll get a nicer discount... but you're still buying a *censored.2.0*ton of games! So they are really getting your money some other way.

Also, just a thing with those discounts, XBL Gold members get discounts on Games of the Week, DLCs etc. 

tl;dr http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2010/6/30/


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay then mega, you want to complain about paying $60 for a year of Live.
> Well, for that 60, you're getting to play online, use of Last.fm, Facebook, Twitter, Zune, Netflix (for the US).
> But that's not what I really wanted to talk about, which in fact was Playstation Plus...
> Sure, you get a nice discount on the odd game you buy, however... that discount is what you just payed for.
> ...


Yeah, but you get 4 free games a month, and there's a good bit of free DLC and avatars an stuff, so you could make it work for you.


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay then mega, you want to complain about paying $60 for a year of Live.
> Well, for that 60, you're getting to play online, use of Last.fm, Facebook, Twitter, Zune, Netflix (for the US).
> But that's not what I really wanted to talk about, which in fact was Playstation Plus...
> Sure, you get a nice discount on the odd game you buy, however... that discount is what you just payed for.
> ...


And most of the time, you rarely pay $60. Since I'm a gold member, they have a deal where I can renew mine for 67% off.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay then mega, you want to complain about paying $60 for a year of Live.
> Well, for that 60, you're getting to play online, use of Last.fm, Facebook, Twitter, Zune, Netflix (for the US).
> But that's not what I really wanted to talk about, which in fact was Playstation Plus...
> Sure, you get a nice discount on the odd game you buy, however... that discount is what you just payed for.
> ...


That's why P Plus sucks balls.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2010)

@Ciaran, I hadn't actually looked into what Plus had to offer, even so... I see it as a step towards a full on price for service.
Also, those 4 games... are probably *censored.2.0*, and if not... you'll run out of good games eventually.

@Pear, Exactly! People who don't have xbox see it as that 60 bucks every year. On top of other bull*censored.2.0* things they don't know about.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see how people can defend this. No matter how good Xbox live is, there's no excuse to spend 60 dollars for it when you can play online for free on PSN, and even the Wii. You could buy a new game with that money.


HAHAHAHAHA I'd pay $300 a month (If I could) for online over the Wiis XDD stop smoking weed bro.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay then mega, you want to complain about paying $60 for a year of Live.
> Well, for that 60, you're getting to play online, use of Last.fm, Facebook, Twitter, Zune, Netflix (for the US).
> But that's not what I really wanted to talk about, which in fact was Playstation Plus...
> Sure, you get a nice discount on the odd game you buy, however... that discount is what you just payed for.
> ...


Only care about playing video games. Marked out all the useless stuff.




			
				Garret said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA I'd pay $300 a month (If I could) for online over the Wiis XDD stop smoking weed bro.


Seriously now? I... I don't even know how to respond to this... 
Wii may have pretty bad online, but it CAN be used well (look at MH3). 300 dollars for online eh?
Garret, I can see you're the type that will gladly take whatever Micro$oft shoves down it's consumers throats no matter what the cost.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then don't respo- Oh.


Oh really? I've had the same Console, and 1 controller for 3 years now. and a mic. I don't buy extra tacky things. One good online game...SHOULD be free.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Okay then mega, you want to complain about paying $60 for a year of Live.
> Well, for that 60, you're getting to play online, use of Last.fm, Facebook, Twitter, Zune, Netflix (for the US).
> But that's not what I really wanted to talk about, which in fact was Playstation Plus...
> Sure, you get a nice discount on the odd game you buy, however... that discount is what you just payed for.
> ...


not sure what exactly playstation plus offers/the price/discounts, but if you're going to be buying a good amount of psn games, it's worth it in the long run, i'm sure.

it's just the gold account, more or less.  and it's optional.

on the topic of four free games per month, you could say the same thing about XBL, or Wii Ware/shop channel.

there's always the chance/ability to run out of games.

if they give discounts half the time/a good majority of the time, then what's the point of advertising it as $60? :/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the price in STORES never goes down, if you want discount you need a credit card, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why would you pay 300 dollars for Live; Unless you were joking, because that's ridiculous.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I was xDD only if I was Billgates or some *censored.2.0* I thought you'd know what a hyperbole is.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so when were they planning on telling the people who bought the xbl cards in-stores? :/


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you turn your xbox on it says "Price change!" thingy with info.

Basically, you can find it very easily.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/

I like how penny arcade was brought up and now they seem to have a comic on the price change.

Anyway you look at this, this is Microsoft just testing the waters for how much they can wrangle out of you.  You probably won't get 10$ worth of extra features, they just want more _profit_.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/
> 
> I like how penny arcade was brought up and now they seem to have a comic on the price change.
> 
> Anyway you look at this, this is Microsoft just testing the waters for how much they can wrangle out of you.  You probably won't get 10$ worth of extra features, they just want more _profit_.


When Kinect comes out there's suppose to be a huge update not quite sure what improved voice chat I think, we'll see if it was worth $10


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first i've heard of it.

pics/video or it doesn't happen.  (lols)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no videos...get an xbox and you'll find it if you care so much.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jokes on me, i don't!

lol!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2010)

What are you talking about Price Change? I've never had that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2010)

K
Xbox
Spotlight
First tab (Save $20 on your Gold)
Click
Read


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> K
> Xbox
> Spotlight
> First tab (Save *$20* on your Gold)
> ...


k, so $20 is $20, but the XBL account still costs $40, unless you haggle with them.  $40 that can be put towards a new game, a controller, or other things. like a book.  or a bicycle.  or a bouquet of flowers.  use your imagination.

your point?


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's $3 a month. I can get two candy bars with that money.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY *censored.2.0*

I can get 9, and resell them to make 9 dollars.

save your money > spending it on candy bars


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of book is $40 and who would pay that much for flowers.
Cool examples.

I don't see your point I'm saying theres a sale and ur like nah bro not good enough nope I'm not liking it, nope.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.2.0* if i know, there's way more expensive books.  go google it, or just add an s to the end of book.

@ flowers, cool.  neither would i.  split it up and make it two gifts, four gifts, whatever.

my point is that you made the sale seem as though i was both clearly visible (andyb who owns an xbox hadn't ever heard of it), and was a decisive amount.  $40 is still the price of many things.

but it's cool.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 8, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't add an "S" : p


Oh yeah Andy doesn't know my bad it's false.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz i'm lazy to edit

now you're catching on.

next lesson: I am always correct.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2010)

Epic Fail


----------



## Horus (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be disappointed.


----------



## Mino (Sep 10, 2010)

I didn't realize until very recently that Xbox Live came with a free subscription to Netflix with streaming... so this deal is not that bad.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 10, 2010)

crazyredd45  doesn't have an X-box so

crazyredd45  doesn't care


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 10, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> crazyredd45  doesn't have an X-box so
> 
> crazyredd45  doesn't care


>implying no one cares about how you don't care

ohohohoh.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the scoop on the situation!
http://www.youtube.com/v/6RZiy7POCFA&feature=sub


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 10, 2010)

I find it funny how the ones making a big deal about the increase don't even own a 360! xD


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so people care?

ohohohohoh.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> OldSteam>XBL>NewSteam>PSN


Old Steam is actually worse if you think about it. It was good, but not as good.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.mp3

features were lost for the sake of mac skin and a couple new friend related things

useful, but not all that useful

i say nay.


----------

